# bugspitze /kühlungsborn



## hans albers (2. März 2009)

.. moin

in drei wochen fahre ich auf den campingplatz 
rerik /meschendorf für eine woche wat/brandungsangeln

hat jemand erfahrungen richtung bugspitze..
plätze /stellen..

was geht an der einmündung zum haff...
guter mefo platz?

war sonst immer auf der seebrücke.. aber leider immer so voll
oder teufelsschlucht..

greetz
lars


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

Die Betonpiste am Campingplatz runter und paar Meter nach rechts. Da hast du eine der besten Stellen für Brandungsangeln in der Gegend. Da brauchst du dich gar nicht ins Auto setzen um weit weg zu fahren. Gucke dir von oben von der Steilküste die Bodenbeschaffenheit an oder wo die Wellen brechen und dann findest du deinen Top Platz direkt am Zeltplatz.
Für Mefo ist dort auch die beste Strecke. Vom Zeltplatz bis zu der Aufschüttung nach rechts oder nach links gehts ganz durch bis nach Rerik. Überall gut.
Viel Glück wünsch ich dir und gib mal ne Medung wie es gelaufen ist. Im Moment ist nemlich sehr wenig Fisch dort.


----------



## hans albers (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

yep ...danke schonmal...
werd auf jeden fall berichten



> Im Moment ist nemlich sehr wenig Fisch dort.


:c
hoffe ,es wird in drei wochen etwas besser,
wasser wird ja schon wieder wärmer..

greetz
lars


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*



hans albers schrieb:


> hoffe ,es wird in drei wochen etwas besser,
> wasser wird ja schon wieder wärmer..
> 
> greetz
> lars



Jepp das hoffe ich auch, will ja auch bald mal wieder los. Nur im Moment scheint es sich echt nicht zu lohnen was man so hört.


----------



## fish4fun (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

Moin Jungs,

toller Trööt, da ich im Juni mit meiner kleinen Family nach Kühlungsborn fahre! 

Erst mal Danke für den Tipp von Meeresangler Schwerin! Hier ist dann bestimmt der Campingplatz direkt in Rerik gemeint(mit der Betonpiste), richtig? 

Von Kühlungsborn aus müsste ich wohl erst ein paar Km Richtung nach Westen fahren, zum Brandungsangeln, oder?

Gibt es vllt. auch Boardies aus der Gegend? Tipps mit wem man eine Bootstour machen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

Hi fish4fun, also ich empfehle dir Teufelsschlucht. Man muss nicht weiter weg wenn man so dicht bei einem Toprevier ist. Ich angelte dort seit über 14 Jahren und hab dort immer meinen Fisch bekommen. 

Unser Meeresangler_Schwerin hat recht. Schau dir mal die Küste aus Höhe des Wanderweges an. Dann weisst du auch einzuschätzen wie weit es bis zur 1. Rinne ist.

Wenn du in 3 Wochen hier oben bist, solltest du definitiv die Meforute dabei haben. Dann geht es sicher richtig los. Mehr zum Thema Mefo´s, Köder und Gerät findest du im Meerforellenbereich des Boards.

Liebe Grüße

Ronny


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> toller Trööt, da ich im Juni mit meiner kleinen Family nach Kühlungsborn fahre!
> 
> ...



Ja die Piste die ich meine ist so eine Plattenstrasse welche vom Campingplatz zum Strand geht. Dort fahren die Taucher ihr Schlauchboot zum Strand.
Aber von Kühlungsborn müsst ihr nicht unbedingt so weit rüber fahren nach Rerik. Kühlungsborn hat auch sehr gute Stellen.
Zum Beispiel am Campingplatz West dort geht zwischen dem Campingplatz und dem Mutter_kindheim ein Weg zum Starnd. Dort ist es sehr gut.
Rechts von dem Bootshafen Richtung Wittenbeck / Heiligendamm ist auch gutes Brandungsangeln.
Bootstouren kannst du ab Kübo machen dort im Yachthafen gibt es einen Vermieter für Boote. 
Oder in Meschendorf ist noch der Bootsverlei Bernd Bartels. Den kann ich dir empfehlen denn dort bei Bernd ist auch immer mein Startpunkt um mit meinem Boot auf die Ostsee zu fahren.


----------



## hans albers (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

a propos mefo..

ist das angeln am zulauf des haffs erlaubt..??

greetz
lars


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*



hans albers schrieb:


> a propos mefo..
> 
> ist das angeln am zulauf des haffs erlaubt..??
> 
> ...



Meinst du das Salzhaff? Dort kommst du von der Seite Rerik / Wustrow gar nicht ran, ist Sperrgebiet. Von der anderen Seite Boinsdorf / Werder ist es zu weit zu fahren.


----------



## fish4fun (2. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

Hallo Jungs,

nochmal Danke! 

Mit den Bootstouren meine cih jemanden der das Boot auch fährt, hab leider noch keinen Schein und möchte auch keine Faxen machen! Da geb ich lieber etwas für Benzin/Sonstiges aus oder würde auf einen Anbieter zurrück greifen. Boardies haben immer den Vorrang! 

Gruß


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (4. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

coool
das mußte ja gedankenübertragung gewesen sein mit dem trööt.
fahre morgen mal wieder nach rerik ( nachdem ich im dezember meine größte blamage erlebt habe) : 9 angler um mich herum fangen unmengen fisch und ich hab nicht einen. ich habs noch nie erlebt aber die platten in rerik stehen nicht auf perlen sondern auf blanke vorfächer.
naja schade das ihr erst in 3 wochen bzw. im juni fahrt sonst hätte man sich ja mal treffen können.
sollte es sich gelohnt haben werde ich nen paar ergebnisse hier posten.
schöne grüße


----------



## Rosi (4. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke für den Tipp von Meeresangler Schwerin! Hier ist dann bestimmt der Campingplatz direkt in Rerik gemeint(mit der Betonpiste), richtig?
> Gruß



Hi Du, bei Rerik gibt es 2 Campingplätze. Einen im Ort Rerik, dann den Ostseeblick in Meschendorf. Jörg meinte bestimmt diesen in Meschendorf. Dort ist eine Tauchstation und eine steile Betonstraße zum Strand.


----------



## Rosi (4. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

Blos die Überschrift ist verwirrend, denn die Bugspitze liegt zwischen Kägsdorf und Kühlungsborn, am Riedensee. Der Thread müßte Rerik/Meschendorf heißen.


----------



## hans albers (4. März 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

moin...

naja ,
ich hatte in meinem anfangs post 
zu infos richtung bugspitze gefragt..

da ich dort noch nicht war ,und
die stelle bei google ganz interessant aussieht.

ist ja nun auch nicht die welt weit weg vom campingplatz..:q

aber ich glaube ,ich werd mich gar nicht so weit 
bewegen.. 
vielleicht mal ne tages-tour nach werder zum haff
machen zum mefo spinnen ,
ansonsten
richtung meschendorf in die brandung
oder auch mal einen abend auf die seebrücke..

greetz
lars


----------



## Waldemar (24. September 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. moin
> 
> in drei wochen fahre ich auf den campingplatz
> rerik /meschendorf für eine woche wat/brandungsangeln
> ...


 

hallo hans, wie war denn deine angeltur?
oder bist du noch dort?


----------



## hans albers (25. September 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*



> oder bist du noch dort?


moin waldemar..

war eine schöne woche damals im märz

(viele platte,n paar nemos, leider kein silber...
der campingplatz ist  für die nebensaison  echt zu empfehlen)

leider musste ich mich inzwischen um andere dinge kümmern
wäre gerne 5 monate angelnderweise in rerik geblieben...:q

greetz
lars


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. September 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

Meld dich mal wenn du mal wieder dort bist. Meine Eltern haben ihren Wohnwagen jetzt auch dort und somit bin ich auch öffter dort.


----------



## hans albers (28. September 2009)

*AW: bugspitze /kühlungsborn*

..jupp..

wir aber wohl erst nächstes frühjahr wieder was werden..

greetz
lars


----------

